
Ask HN: What will happen with Mac as a dev platform after ARM? - rreyes1979
Is it worth it to buy an Intel Mac as your dev workstation anymore?
======
cwcwcw
We'll find out more later on today, I'd imagine, but my feeling is that ARM on
desktops is likely to be ~2 years away. If you buy computers about every 2
years, go for it. If you buy computers every 5+ years and can wait, then wait.

------
runjake
There will be a rough period as toolchains are ported over and then it will be
business as usual.

------
SiVal
What kind of dev?

Web dev or embedded dev? Shouldn't make any difference at all whether you go
with Intel Mac, ARM Mac, Windows, or Linux, except for your personal
preferences regarding which OS, tools, and (maybe) the platform you will
deploy to. So yes, it's still worth it today iff it was worth it (to you) last
year.

Native Mac or iOS app dev? Yes, it's not only worth it, but it will be your
only option for a while and then an equally good option for a few years
thereafter.

------
_bxg1
Most toolchains are cross-platform already. Even some that build to native
code. Systems programmers may steer clear for a while but they probably
already weren't using Macs.

------
softwaredoug
Have they demoed anything with bootcamp? I imagine that anyone doing Windows
work could be impacted?

------
noah-kun
Why would anything change?

~~~
gshdg
I’d be concerned about a lot of Homebrew packages needing some porting, for
instance.

Tho that seems like it’d get sorted within a year or two.

